# Speakers for music



## amardeep.sidhu (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Need some help in buying a new speakers for music.

Since long time i have been using Creative Inspire 2.1. They sound pretty ok but given their current price, i think they fall in lower range only  . So to enjoy the things little more i am looking for a decent set of speakers for my PC.

Mainly i need it for music with movies occasionally. So i think 2.1 should be the ideal choice. My budget is around 4-5k. 

I haven't done any RnD yet. Starting from here only. 

Please suggest some good models in this range. 

Any other suggestions are also welcome.

Regards,
Amardeep Sidhu


----------



## Empirial (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, 

You could consider buying Philips SPA5300 2.1 PC Speakers *www.consumer.philips.com/c/pc-audi...=4E4B5842C85947C9F9549564CDA0B193.app101-drp4


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 14, 2010)

I am also panning to buy new speakers. what do you guys think about - 

JBL Spot

Altec Lansing expressionist PLUS


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 14, 2010)

Creative Gigaworks T20 Series II @ 5.5k
Creative Gigaworks T20 Series II


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jun 14, 2010)

why don't you go for a 5.1 surround speaker . Logitech x540 is well on your budget around 4.8 k and will rock ur room harder than ever.


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 14, 2010)

im gettng one built for 5k
2.1


----------

